# MELBOURNE, Fla. 'We do not believe in them': Brevard bar bans people wearing masks



## Robert59 (Sep 20, 2020)

The owner vows to throw out anyone who puts on a facemask in the bar.

The signs at Westside Sports Bar and Lounge on US 192 in West Melbourne says masks are prohibited.

“We find it completely unnecessary to have facemasks at all. We do not support them; we do not believe in them,” owner Gary Kirby said.

https://www.wesh.com/article/we-do-...evard-bar-bans-people-wearing-masks/34061551#


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 20, 2020)

One thing I've learned in the 56 years I've been alive, stupid can't be fixed.


----------



## win231 (Sep 20, 2020)

Well, a few months ago, Dr. Fauci also said masks are useless.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 20, 2020)

win231 said:


> Well, a few months ago, Dr. Fauci also said masks are useless.



Yes and a few months ago Dr. Fauci didn't know as much about the virus as he does now. Nor did anyone. 6 months from now Dr. Fauci and others will know more about this virus then they do now.


----------



## win231 (Sep 20, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Yes and a few months ago Dr. Fauci didn't know as much about the virus as he does now. Nor did anyone. 6 months from now Dr. Fauci and others will know more about this virus then they do now.


Um......no.  Any doctor knows about viruses & how they are transmitted and whether or not a mask offers protection.
And Coronavirus has been identified in humans since 1965.  That would give Dr. Fauci plenty of time to familiarize himself with it.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 21, 2020)

That bar is right up on 192 not far from where I live. Can’t fix stupid. Making quite the stir down here.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 21, 2020)

win231 said:


> Um......no.  Any doctor knows about viruses & how they are transmitted and whether or not a mask offers protection.
> And Coronavirus has been identified in humans since 1965.  That would give Dr. Fauci plenty of time to familiarize himself with it.



The strain of coronavirus that causes the common cold has been known since 1965. Do we all wear masks due to it? No. This strain of virus is new.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 21, 2020)

I misread the title of this thread and misunderstood until seeing @Pappy's response.  I thought we were talking about Melbourne, Australia.  I thought to myself, "Gee, I thought I'd read that the virus was way down in that city.  Guess that's why people are rebelling against masks."

Then I saw Pappy's post and double checked the OP. We're talking FLORIDA??? Good grief. I'll say you can't fix stupid!


----------



## cookiei (Sep 21, 2020)

From the articles I found, "Coronaviruses are a large family of viruses..." which includes SARS and MERS.  The coronavirus that was identified in 1965 is B814.  The current coronavirus is COVID-19 and is different from the B814 found in 1965.

"Coronaviruses are a type of virus. There are many different kinds, and some cause disease. A newly identified coronavirus, SARS-CoV-2, has caused a worldwide pandemic of respiratory illness, called COVID-19."

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/types.html
https://www.niaid.nih.gov/diseases-conditions/coronaviruses
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/1092577/
https://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/health/conditions-and-diseases/coronavirus


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2020)

Me too, StarSong. I thought it was Melbourne, Australia, and my first thought was, "I thought the Aussies were smarter than that!"


----------



## Irwin (Sep 21, 2020)

I just hope his patrons don't infect other people.


----------



## win231 (Sep 21, 2020)

cookiei said:


> From the articles I found, "Coronaviruses are a large family of viruses..." which includes SARS and MERS.  The coronavirus that was identified in 1965 is B814.  The current coronavirus is COVID-19 and is different from the B814 found in 1965.
> 
> "Coronaviruses are a type of virus. There are many different kinds, and some cause disease. A newly identified coronavirus, SARS-CoV-2, has caused a worldwide pandemic of respiratory illness, called COVID-19."
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.  Several doctors are pretending that Coronavirus is something "new."


----------



## win231 (Sep 21, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> The strain of coronavirus that causes the common cold has been known since 1965. Do we all wear masks due to it? No. This strain of virus is new.


Whatever makes your hero seem right......


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2020)

Win, dogs have been around for a long time, right?  You do remember dogs from when you were a kid?  Dogs are not new.

But did you ever hear of a Yorkipoo or a Labradoodle when you were a kid?  I think not. They are new types of dogs, and some of them have only been around for a few years.

Another example, a less happy one, is the AIDS virus. It was discovered in the 1980's, and has probably only been infecting humans since the 1950's. Before that, it was a virus of chimpanzees.  So the AIDS virus as a human scourge is new; viruses are not new.

Coronaviruses have been around for a long time. But this is a new strain of coronavirus, and it is very new.


----------



## win231 (Sep 21, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Win, dogs have been around for a long time, right?  You do remember dogs from when you were a kid?  Dogs are not new.
> 
> But did you ever hear of a Yorkipoo or a Labradoodle when you were a kid?  I think not. They are new types of dogs, and some of them have only been around for a few years.
> 
> ...


You'll need a better example.  If a Yorkipoo or a Labradoodle needed treatment or surgery, they wouldn't need to find a Yorkipoo or Labradoodle "Specialist."


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 21, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Me too, StarSong. I thought it was Melbourne, Australia, and my first thought was, "I thought the Aussies were smarter than that!"


Latest reports of new cases in Melbourne, Australia, are now low enough to start easing some restrictions. Masks alone have not done it,  although they have  helped. Melbournians have endured much worse than masks to fight the spread of infection. These include strict number limits on gatherings, limited hours outside the house and only for necessary activities determined by the authorities, COVID testing for the slightest symptoms, contact tracing, social isolation at home, quarantining, social distancing outside the home and business shutdowns. Hand hygiene and scrupulous cleaning is also mandated. Even the beloved Aussie rules football has moved out of that state and for the first time ever the grand final will not be held in Melbourne.

This cuts deep for Victorians but still the Premier, Dan Andrews, is receiving positive approval ratings. He has fronted the press now every day for over two months, delivering the bad news of new cases and deaths and explaining what needs to be done, and why. He answers all questions from the journalists, no matter that they are repeated or leading questions designed to trap him for the sake of a headline.





I'm not from Victoria nor Queensland and I think the premiers in all states have been doing their utmost to stop the spread of infection despite vociferous complaints about border closures and mandatory 14 day quarantine for anyone entering their state from either Victoria or New South Wales (my state) where infection rates have been higher. The Federal government has opened the treasury to provide extraordinary levels of financial support to individuals and businesses. They aren't too happy about the financial situation but are doing their best in this time of health and fiscal crisis.


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 21, 2020)

win231 said:


> Whatever makes your hero seem right......



Win, what's your problem? I never said anyone was my hero, good grief! I see an article I think is interesting and or informative, I post it. And just because I defend a person I believe in doesn't make them my hero. Grow up!


----------



## win231 (Sep 21, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Win, what's your problem? I never said anyone was my hero, good grief! I see an article I think is interesting and or informative, I post it. And just because I defend a person I believe in doesn't make them my hero. Grow up!


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 21, 2020)

The most intelligent advice one can hope for comes from taverns and the closer to closing time the better the advice.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 22, 2020)

Who said that Americans cannot do irony?


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 22, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Win, dogs have been around for a long time, right?  You do remember dogs from when you were a kid?  Dogs are not new.
> 
> But did you ever hear of a Yorkipoo or a Labradoodle when you were a kid?  I think not. They are new types of dogs, and some of them have only been around for a few years.
> 
> ...



That's why it was first called the "novel"coronavirus.


----------

